# [Closed] install error in OpenBSD clock has gained 71 days reset



## sdemsc (May 23, 2013)

Dear all,

I am trying to install OpenBSD/hppa on a HP server (RP 5470) but after booting from the CD, an error comes that the clock has gained 71 days - check and reset.

I have reset the date of the server but the error is not going away. 

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2013)

Please ask OpenBSD questions on the OpenBSD forums. Thread closed.


----------

